# How can I create borders/frames for my photos?



## dalite (Jul 27, 2018)

I am using LR v5.6 and while I realize there are some software that allows one to create borders/frames, most are using Photoshop CC or the like. I also use Elements 10 (seldom), so probably no go. My computer system is a desktop Mac on OS Sierra.


----------



## frozenframe (Jul 27, 2018)

Have you searched Google?  The closest way in LR to create a border is using the Post Crop Vignette. 
Here's a video tutorial on creating a photo frame using PSE. Creatng a Photo Frame in Photoshop Elements


----------



## dalite (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks. Years ago I used PSE to create a frame. But in the intervening years I have used LR and so forgot this possibility. Thanks very much.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 27, 2018)

The LR/Mogrify2 plug-in for Lightroom can apply borders/frames (and more) during export from Lightroom.


----------



## Richard Behan (Jul 30, 2018)

Depends on what you're trying to do.  In Print Module>Page you can specify "page background color."   That will give you a nice "border" around the image, in any color you choose.  I often use a shade of gray.  Hope this helps.


----------



## dalite (Jul 31, 2018)

I am trying to give it a white frame effect (sort of like matte paper in a frame). Not print a whole 8 x 11 sheet


----------



## Richard Behan (Jul 31, 2018)

So make the page background color "white," choose the size of printing paper under Page Setup, and then under Layout adjust the cell size to produce the dimensions of the "white frame effect" you want.  Are you seeking something like this?  (This is a borderless print, so the paper is much larger than the image: there is a great deal of white surrounding the image, mimicking an overlaid mat.)


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Aug 1, 2018)

And here is the result by designing and using an Identity Plate Graphic that is the same size Ratio as the print (paper)-
The Identity Plate in this example is a photo of a frame & matte with the centre cut-out transparent, for which only a .PNG type file is suitable.




My resulting .JPG from the Print module-  (a really quick job, so would need more care!)


----------



## dalite (Aug 3, 2018)

Sorry folks but none of the above works. Richard, which version of LR are you using? I have LR v5.6
I-See-Light: it would help if you could use a step-by-step process to show how you achieved the frame.


----------



## dalite (Aug 3, 2018)

Frozenfrme: I may try PSE instead. Thanks.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Aug 3, 2018)

"step-by-step process to show how you achieved the frame. "
Here goes-  prepare for a long list 

Steps for “Frames”
1.  In PHOTOSHOP (see Problems ** below) Create a frame yourself (Brush, Shapes, etc) or edit any image of a frame. Only limited by your imagination!
2.  Enable the Background layer (for editing) by clicking on the layer padlock

3.  Use any Selection tool to select a rectangle, oval, or freehand, to delete the area you want transparent.
4. Save the file in .PNG file-type.
 

5. In LIGHTROOM
6. Open the Identity Plate editor-   Menu: _Edit > Identity Plate Setup…_
7. Use a “Graphical Identity Plate” option.
8. Locate the PNG file you saved from Photoshop

9. Ignore any warnings about ‘Size’

10. Save the Identity plate with a suitable name. (Drop-down menu in ‘Custom’ )



11.  In LIGHTROOM Select an image to ‘open’ in the LR Print module

12. Check the [Identity Plate] option.
13. Click the ‘Drop-down menu to select the .PNG ‘frame’ file
14. Use the corner ‘handles’ of the ID Plate to re-adjust its size to fit the full print image.

15. Use the LR Margin sliders to position the image at best behind the ID Plate.

16. Print.

Problems:
*The Aspect Ratio and orientation of the ID Plate image is fixed- It can only be re-sized. So you may need to make several versions of PNG images to suit ‘Landscape’ or ‘Portrait’ images, and also different Aspect Ratio images such as ‘Square’ or ‘Panoramic’ type images.
**It makes it far easier if the PNG ID Plate image, and the Photo you want to print, both have the same Aspect Ratio, and pixel dimensions.


----------



## Richard Behan (Aug 3, 2018)

Dalite, I'm using 6.14, but I'm sure your version will work for this. What we'll do is make a wide white border around the image, to mimic a matted print. It's dirt simple.  
In Print Module, first select the paper size, under Page Setup (lower left on your screen).  Let's choose 8x10, and then click OK.  Now click on Page in the right hand pane.   Click the Page Background Color box to turn it on, and then click on the small rectangular box to the right of the checked box.  Set the color to _white.  _ 
Now click on Layout.   You'll see your image superimposed on the paper size you chose.  At the bottom of the Layout panel you can adjust Cell Size, both width and height.  As you slide these back and forth the size of image on the 8x10 page increases or decreases.  The smaller the size of the image, the larger  
the white border becomes--the simulated white mat.  So set the image size to achieve the size of white border you want--and make your print.


----------



## Najamkareem0 (Jan 15, 2019)

I found the whole discussion useful.


----------

